# Free info NBT EVO ID4 2GB RAM Upgrade to 4GB RAM and ID6



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello

If you have old ID4 2GB RAM NBT EVO, you can upgrade the RAM to 4GB and running ID6 smoothly

PM for info


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

@babyk Yes Correct, We offer this service as a Sponsored Vendor on this forum. 

You are not a Sponsored Vendor.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @babyk Yes Correct, We offer this service as a Sponsored Vendor on this forum.
> 
> You are not a Sponsored Vendor.


Hi, the one you offered is only software ID4 to ID6

What i am telling is not software/firmware only


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

babyk said:


> Hi, the one you offered is only software ID4 to ID6
> 
> What i am telling is not software/firmware only


While that may be the case, asking users to pm you for info is not typically the practice for non-paying services. Is there a particular reason you cannot post the information in the thread rather than requesting a pm?


----------



## Motronic (Jan 1, 2015)

He is 100% correct, while Flash evo4-evo5 will only load id5 swfl and it’ll work until it runs out of 2GBRAM, which happens very quick, main difference is 2GB RAM vs 4GB RAM. ID5 needs at least 2.6GB of RAM, so evo 4 will reboot every time there is less than 100mb of free RAM left...


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

yea but this happens when u are using navigation maps. If u use carplay it will stay below 1.5 GB RAM used


----------



## Osacvn (Mar 21, 2021)

dragosv6 said:


> yea but this happens when u are using navigation maps. If u use carplay it will stay below 1.5 GB RAM used


 also if I uprgrade my apple car play full screen can I use normal 2.gb ram or the ram will not enough memory thank you


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

Osacvn said:


> also if I uprgrade my apple car play full screen can I use normal 2.gb ram or the ram will not enough memory thank you


as long as you will not use the navigation maps the RAM will not be overload


----------



## Osacvn (Mar 21, 2021)

dragosv6 said:


> as long as you will not use the navigation maps the RAM will not be overload


perfect thank you I can use apple car play navigation apps it is reasonable. do you know can I boost ram or I have to change the headunit ?


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

U can keep the unit and use carplay ( waze, apple maps, google maps). Never tried to boost the ram (upgrade it). My personal opinion is to buy a ID6 with 4GB of RAM


----------



## Osacvn (Mar 21, 2021)

dragosv6 said:


> U can keep the unit and use carplay ( waze, apple maps, google maps). Never tried to boost the ram (upgrade it). My personal opinion is to buy a ID6 with 4GB of RAM


ok thanks a lot when I buy gb of ram headunit may I change my screen or i drive touch or only headunit changing it works


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

If u have nbtevo id4 now you can buy full set. id6 unit + monitor ( touch or not) + idrive6 controller. They are plug and play. You just need to code it to support the touchscreen monitor


----------



## Osacvn (Mar 21, 2021)

dragosv6 said:


> If u have nbtevo id4 now you can buy full set. id6 unit + monitor ( touch or not) + idrive6 controller. They are plug and play. You just need to code it to support the touchscreen monitor


ok I see I have id4 but the headunit upgraded id6 evo. firstly I have to sell my full set then get id6 full set


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

yes, exactly!


----------



## Osacvn (Mar 21, 2021)

dragosv6 said:


> yes, exactly!


thank you so much if you know any seller please send me pm thanks


----------



## oddo (Jun 7, 2021)

babyk said:


> Hello
> 
> If you have old ID4 2GB RAM NBT EVO, you can upgrade the RAM to 4GB and running ID6 smoothly
> 
> PM for info


Hi, Can you help me ? How can I upgrade my NBT EVO id4 memory ?


----------



## gylopl (Nov 8, 2019)

@babyk could you share more info about increase memory? 
How can we send PM on this forum? I was here couple month ago and I could send PM, now I can not find this option.


----------



## telepinu19 (Jun 16, 2021)

I wonder if we could upgrade by using 4GB DDR3 Ram.
I love to hear a tip so that I will be sure before opening my ID4 Unit.


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 8, 2013)

gylopl said:


> @babyk could you share more info about increase memory?
> How can we send PM on this forum? I was here couple month ago and I could send PM, now I can not find this option.


see https://www.bimmerfest.com/threads/new-classifieds-and-pm-rules-explained.1413628/


----------



## Caspinoo (Aug 25, 2021)

babyk said:


> Hello
> 
> If you have old ID4 2GB RAM NBT EVO, you can upgrade the RAM to 4GB and running ID6 smoothly
> 
> PM for info


How shall I know my NBT Evo memory 2GB or 4GB?


----------



## levent.seker.phn (Oct 18, 2021)

Kolbenmoor said:


> Can you also send me a
> 
> Hi, can you send me PM?
> 
> THX


Hi, can you send me PM?


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

I dont see free info....

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dtwok335 (Mar 17, 2016)

babyk said:


> Hello
> 
> If you have old ID4 2GB RAM NBT EVO, you can upgrade the RAM to 4GB and running ID6 smoothly
> 
> PM for info


Hi I'm not able to send you a PM. I'm interested, maybe you can contact me for the info? 

Thanks!


----------



## kowalndm (10 mo ago)

babyk said:


> Hello
> 
> If you have old ID4 2GB RAM NBT EVO, you can upgrade the RAM to 4GB and running ID6 smoothly
> 
> PM for info


Hi
Can you PM me info ?
Thanks


----------



## jb2005 (Apr 7, 2018)

kowalndm said:


> Hi
> Can you PM me info ?
> Thanks


He is not offering any free info, let alone any info at all.


----------



## jkjambo (9 mo ago)

babyk said:


> Hello
> 
> If you have old ID4 2GB RAM NBT EVO, you can upgrade the RAM to 4GB and running ID6 smoothly
> 
> PM for info


You mean hardware upgrade of Ram itself? (does it have removable ram or what?


----------



## stalker885 (12 mo ago)

as far as i was able to explore the b140 board has 4 extra ram slots that need to be soldered but i'm not sure if only the chip needs to be soldered or some more smd components need to be added, maybe a better option would be to replace the current 4 512mb chips with 1gb ones , probably the amount of memory can be changed via ssh when upgraded if the system does not recognize itself, so far I have upgraded my unit to id6 also only installed SSD and it only works in big cities and on long routes it is restarted due to lack of memory .


----------



## jkjambo (9 mo ago)

stalker885 said:


> as far as i was able to explore the b140 board has 4 extra ram slots that need to be soldered but i'm not sure if only the chip needs to be soldered or some more smd components need to be added, maybe a better option would be to replace the current 4 512mb chips with 1gb ones , probably the amount of memory can be changed via ssh when upgraded if the system does not recognize itself, so far I have upgraded my unit to id6 also only installed SSD and it only works in big cities and on long routes it is restarted due to lack of memory .


From what i read , somone is doing this job in japan(or somewhere in that region) , but they’re also adding resistors and capacitors , not only ram.
Anyways, do you know how to do it?
I only need it because of carplay, navigation maps isn’t working in my country anyway


----------



## BimmerBabbo (6 mo ago)

Send me PM please


----------



## BimmerBabbo (6 mo ago)

Still no PM...guess its fake


----------

